# help im a novice !! just had a surprise!



## frodo_thegreat (Jun 30, 2009)

hi there folks... ive got a bit of a problem :s
i went to the shops only to return to two new editions to the ratty flock, i think my male rats managed to.. well have a good time lol
everyone seems healthy and mums doing well building nests etc and taking care of the new offspring,
is there anything i should be doing, how do i clean her tank out? when can i handle them?
all this is probably really basic ive kept rats for years but ive never had this happen to me before, all and any advice would be great,
lola lives in a tank with 2 other females ive removed them just now much to there discontent. so luna and lucy are currently incarserated in a small rat cage i use for vet trips etc.....
so if anyone happens to live in glasgow and has a cage they could lend or give me id be really thankfull..


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well dont handle them for a few days. Just spot clean until then, momma will keep it pretty clean herself. Then after a few days just put the babies in a shoebox or other container so they cant escape and clean the bedding. Make sure mom has nesting material she might want to keep making nests. Feed the mom some extra protein to help her produce milk for the pups, yogurt is a good option. Make sure there cage doesnt have bars or they will escape. When I had my litter I bought a big clear rubbermaid bin and made many many air holes for them to live in. Be careful if you must resort to this option though, my mom managed somehow to chew the holes bigger and one night one by one took all 11 babies out into the living room. It would be a cheap route if you need options to try so the others can have a decent cage. They will wean on there own, you'll notice more and more hard food being eaten. Also make sure once they are 5 1/2 to 6 weeks they must be separated by sex or there will be more!!! Mom can also become pregnant right now so obviously no males for her either now or at 6ish weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How are they all doing?


----------

